# CPC-A looking for employment opportunity in New York City area



## melissabharrat@yahoo.com (Aug 1, 2014)

I graduated from the Roxbury Institute for Medical Management. I graduated top of my class and passed my CPC exam with an 86%. I fell in love with this field and am seeking an opportunity to start my career. Please see my resume below.



MELISSA BHARRAT
8639 103rd Avenue ? OZONE PARK, New York 11417 (727) 480-4795 ? melissabharrat@yahoo.com 
Objective
To obtain a position in the health care field where I can utilize my work experience and education to improve company?s operation
Summary of Qualifications
?	AAPC Certified Professional Coder in ICD-9 and CPT 
?	3+ years experience in the healthcare field 
?	Experience in working directly with patients and providing excellent customer service  
?	Knowledge of medical terminology
?	Experience billing on Physician Claim Form 1500
Professional Experience
Law Office of Luke Scardigno, Kew Gardens, New York	 July 2012 ? Present 
Legal Assistant 
?	Greeting and welcoming clients into office  
?	Handling incoming and outgoing calls 
?	Assisting attorney with daily work operations 
?	Following up and keeping track of client?s court dates
?	Typing, formatting, and amending legal contracts, letters, and documents 
?	Responsible for ordering office supplies as needed
?	Scheduling consultation appointments 
?	Photocopying, scanning documents, and faxing as required 
?	Reply and solve client disputes 
?	Organizing and filing client files
?	Providing legal research for attorney 
?	Created and managed client invoices 
?	Bill for attorney?s services to 18B Courts
?	Collected payment from clients   
AA Soil and Concrete Testing, Ozone Park, New York	 September 2011 ? July 2012 
Assistant Manager 
?	Handled incoming and outgoing calls 
?	Greeted and welcomed clients 
?	Maintained client relationships via telephone and email 
?	Keeping track of company income utilizing QuickBooks 
?	Scheduled appointments 
?	Organized and structured concrete testing reports 
?	Reply and solved client disputes     
?	Assisted technicians with keeping track of their daily duties 
   

Saint Joseph's Hospital, Tampa, Florida	 May 2007 ? September 2010 
Patient Support Technician for Medical Telemetry Department
?	 Assisting patients in their daily routines and activities such as bed baths, oral hygiene, walking, FOLEY care, turning every 2 hours, monitoring vitals, assisting with meals as necessary, changing beds, assisting new patients, and tending to any other patient needs necessary. 
?	 Worked as the Unit Secretary answering phones, transcribing written physician orders, ordering test for patients as ordered by physicians and nurses, tracking and ordering supplies, and entering new patient information into the system. Worked with the electronic medical record program Beacon during implementation phases I and II
?	Worked as a Superuser during Beacon implementation stage to assist and train team members on how to use the Beacon program and answer any questions they might have.
Education
The Roxbury Institute of Medical Management, Jamaica, New York	June 2012 ? June 2013 
Certified Professional Coder	License Number 01268626
?	Courses in Anatomy and Physiology 
?	Medical Terminology 
?	ICD-9 
?	CPT 
?	Physician Billing
?	Medical Documentation/Audit
University of Phoenix, Queens, New York	January 2012 ? Present 
Bachelor of Health Administration
?	Extensive courses in Healthcare Management, Leadership, and Health Finances 
?	Expected Graduation Date September 2014

Gaither High School, Tampa Florida						      September 2000-May 2004

High School Diploma
Additional Information
?		Skills: Highly proficient with computers, Microsoft Office 2010 and up, Adobe Acrobat, Internet Research, Type at 60wpm, Data Entry Skills Excellent Customer Service Skills, Multi-tasking, Team player


----------



## universalbilling (Aug 13, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------

